# Borderpoo



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Has anyone met a border terrier x poodle before?

What were they like?


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Not me. Met a Cav x Bolognese puppy today though. Guy said it was his daughter's dog but he has ended up having to walk it


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Not met a border x poodle but I have met a few jack x poodles.
Lively and friendly dogs with plenty of energy.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Kicksforkills said:


> Not me. Met a Cav x Bolognese puppy today though. Guy said it was his daughter's dog but he has ended up having to walk it


Oh dear! Novelty wearing off already!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I couldn't deal with the barking. I know there are probably lots of you out there with a border that isn't constantly yapping it's head off but everyone I have met so far just yaps constantly. 

In fact there is a 18 month old one at our obedience class and last time I was there the same time as it I left because I couldn't put up with it anymore


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I couldn't deal with the barking. I know there are probably lots of you out there with a border that isn't constantly yapping it's head off but everyone I have met so far just yaps constantly.
> 
> In fact there is a 18 month old one at our obedience class and last time I was there the same time as it I left because I couldn't put up with it anymore


I think a strong training routine and lots of socialisation is imperative from day one


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Not a cross I've encountered. Interesting choice of breeds. I wonder what sort of coat it would have being part wiry, part curly?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

This one has been through the entire classes at my training place and it still yaps constantly


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Reverie said:


> Not a cross I've encountered. Interesting choice of breeds. I wonder what sort of coat it would have being part wire, part curly?


Here is one I found an image of on google, like a mini Labradoodle!


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> This one has been through the entire classes at my training place and it still yaps constantly


Full terrier tho


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

BenBoy said:


> Here is one I found an image of on google, like a mini Labradoodle!


That one definitely looks like it got mostly poodle genes. 

Clicked on his picture on google images, he ended up in rescue poor thing. Guess his original owners bought him because he was a cute fluffy puppy not thinking about all the exercise and mental stimulation he would need.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

Reverie said:


> That one definitely looks like it got mostly poodle genes.
> 
> Clicked on his picture on google images, he ended up in rescue poor thing. Guess his original owners bought him because he was a cute fluffy puppy not thinking about all the exercise and mental stimulation he would need.


Poor thing! Your probably right unfortunately


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

All the BT's I've met have either been scared witless or cocky. And I love poodles so I won't say a bad word about them 

You'd end up with a clever little dog with a certain level of prey drive.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a friend with a border. She does not yap but she is very lively and hunts constantly - very similar to one of my mini poodles, so if you crossed them (quite hard as both are spayed bitches) you would probably end up with a lunatic dog with a different coat.


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

My Border (presently sprawled on lap producing an ungodly odor) is not yappy. At least, no more than normal: she has one yap at the post, will occasionally yap if something startles her, but doesn't patrol the house like a mad thing yapping at anything mildly worrying.

And if she ever did .... I'd remove my hearing aids!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Here is one I found an image of on google, like a mini Labradoodle!


Aww, that's rather cute ! 
I saw a daxie x poodle on the Pets4Homes website for adoption yesterday, 1 year old , very tempting !


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Most crosses will probably end up as an intermediary between the two breeds but you do get outliers that are at an extreme end towards one or the other.

You have to consider if you can cope with the worst of both breeds potentially being present.

My Hugo is a working springer x working border collie (accident from a friend of a friend's farm dogs). He's pretty intense. :lol: But I knew what I was taking on and was prepared for it and he's honestly such an amazing dog and I wouldn't change him or be without him.

Taking on any dog at all requires thought, preparation and hard work to end up with a companion who fits into your life. Taking on a crossbreed just has an extra dimension of uncertainty. But I do think nurture has a huge influence over nature and socialisation and training play a huge, huge role in how a dog ends up. Breeds are just flavours, at the end of the day all dogs are still dogs!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> This one has been through the entire classes at my training place and it still yaps constantly


Likely stressed. 
I wonder why the trainer still has it in classes if it is getting that worked up.

Poor thing


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

lemmsy said:


> Likely stressed.
> I wonder why the trainer still has it in classes if it is getting that worked up.
> 
> Poor thing


It seems more excited than stressed even when you lean down to stroke him he's yapping in your face tail going 10000000 miles an hour while he's rubbing himself against you getting fussed.

I admit I am easily annoyed by barking / yapping though


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My Borders aren't yappy, they aren't allowed to be. Luna likes to make an entrance at times but soon shuts up. Having said that my friend has a neighbour five doors down with a BT and it yaps all day. I would put the yapping down to the poodle part more than the border.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Firedog said:


> My Borders aren't yappy, they aren't allowed to be. Luna likes to make an entrance at times but soon shuts up. Having said that my friend has a neighbour five doors down with a BT and it yaps all day. I would put the yapping down to the poodle part more than the border.


ha ha, my poodles don't yap


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Blitz said:


> ha ha, my poodles don't yap


Maybe I was getting them confused with the shiz Tzu's I hear.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> It seems more excited than stressed even when you lean down to stroke him he's yapping in your face tail going 10000000 miles an hour while he's rubbing himself against you getting fussed.
> 
> I admit I am easily annoyed by barking / yapping though


Excitement to a point where the dog is constantly vocalizing without stopping is over stimulation (big style) and that is stress.

There is such a thing as good and bad stress. 
Eu-stress vs distress. 
Too much eustress turns to distress.
Some cases that look like plain excitement (or eustress type responses) are 100% distress (fight, flight, freeze, fiddle)

I suggest that if this is happening every week at class and the dog is getting himself into the same state each time, it is distress. 
I would hypothesis that if the dog is in such a state throughout the training sessions, he is actually unable to learn anything of value, or focus or remotely relax and learn important life skills such as impulse control, during the sessions. 
He certainly going to be unable to make appropriate social choices around other dogs and people. Yapping in your face and very active over-appeasement you describe when greeting a person is not a socially confident or relaxed response.

Just because the dog isn't cowering in a corner or aggressing doesn't mean it is not stressed. 
Very surprised the trainer isn't concerned about the dog getting into such a state each time. :001_huh:


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I agree that the trainer should be offering advice and support. My Lhasa/poodle would bark with excitement when he got to the training class. Partly it was because of the car journey, partly because of all the dogs and partly because he is a greedy guts and knew that there was a treat bag full of liver. The trainer basically told me to yank his collar when he barked and to not come back if I wasn't willing to change his behaviour. Whilst I'd rather he hadn't started the session by barking he was quiet after the initial outburst and I'd have appreciated the trainer offering useful advice. That poor owner would be better off going to a trainer that knows what to do.


----------

